# Cleveland: Rare, stinky plant to bloom soon at Cleveland Metroparks Zoo



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- The next blooming of the "corpse flower" will be only the second time in Cleveland Metroparks Zoo history. * *









More...


----------

